# Little update



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

went from a 24x24x24









to a 18x18x24


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice upgrade! I like the nestbox fronts  I could have given you all of mine. I think I have 12? I don't use them but they came with the nest boxes someone gave me. Do you still have the pair and the hen you got back from me? Or were they some of the victims?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice work .. more systematic


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Nice upgrade! I like the nestbox fronts  I could have given you all of mine. I think I have 12? I don't use them but they came with the nest boxes someone gave me. Do you still have the pair and the hen you got back from me? Or were they some of the victims?


luckily that hen was in the loft at that time but she made it...and the cock is in the big loft 

he control the very top part like how he always do


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a nice work


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It looks great.


----------

